# Terrible duda. Qué significa este gráfico?



## EdgardoCas (Sep 3, 2016)

Mirando bafles en ML me topé con estos ITT -muy sobrevalorados a mi entender, ya que tienen un marco plástico y detalles- y me quedé tildado con el gráfico que tienen en el frente: al principio no lo entendía, ahora menos.










 ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 3, 2016)

Por lo que entiendo, es cuanta potencia durante un cierto tiempo podría alcanzar antes de que se dañe.

Es decir, podrías alcanzar un pico máximo de 380W siempre y cuando no dure más de 1Seg o un poco más de 100W en en forma indefinida en el tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2016)

Idem                             +1


----------



## EdgardoCas (Sep 3, 2016)

Sería un "Time to die"  graphic?
Tiene algún sentido? O es sólo para poner algo "cientificoso" en el frente? Hubiera preferido una gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2016)

Posiblemente ellos lo vendían *HASTA* 380 guas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Tiene algún sentido? O es sólo para poner algo "cientificoso" en el frente? Hubiera preferido una gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia


Y... imaginate que el gráfico habla de Watts y tiempo, y el vúmetro del frente está en dB relativos a???  .. no se sabe que.
Si necesito un medidor de potencia externo para saber con cuanto le estoy pegando al baffle, por que con el vúmetro no llego muy lejos, la utilidad del gráfico tiende asintóticamente a CERO...




​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 5, 2016)

Es una previsión de tu sordera a lo largo del tiempo si escuchas esos watios esas horas.
También recoge la evolución del amor que te profesaran los vecinos de tu barrio a lo largo del tiempo.
Un saludo.


----------



## luismc (Sep 5, 2016)

Este es uno de los gráficos más inútiles que he visto en mi vida.
Como si fuera fácil saber la potencia que estás disipando. 
Salvo si le metemos un tono puro, me temo que conocer la potencia media no es trivial.
Lo dicho, no tiene mucho sentido.


----------

